# Vise placement on workbench



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Good morning everyone!

I am putting a vintage quick release vise on the end of my workbench (an end vise?). For reference the top will be 30 inches deep. My question is where to place the vise. Should I place it in the center or skewed towards the front of the top? Or does it not really matter?

Thanks.

Greg


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Are you left or right handed ? I always put mine at the front, edge of vise is flush with corner of front and side, (This is just my opinion)


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Really it depends how your going to use it. If you're using it as a traditional tail vise you want to line it up so you can it to pinch boards between the jaw and dog holes on the bench top to secure them flat on the surface of the bench. These holes are usually toward the front edge of the bench; easier to reach the stock when clamped. If the vise is large enough you could add a thick wide chop and cover more of the end while having the vise more centered on the end.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

And if you're right handed, put it on the right side, left handed, left side.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm right handed and I can't imagine having my end vise anywhere other than the right edge of the end of the bench. I often clamp something in the vice that sticks out to the right side so I can work with it out beyond the vise and table. An example is cutting with a hand saw.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

this was asked just a few days ago. Some of the comments may help. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/33218


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips.

I had planned to place the vise on the end of the right side of the bench, with the leg vise on the left end of the bench. There will be a large vise chop (2 1/2 inches) on the end vise.

What I was unclear on was how far from the front edge of the bench to place the vise. Since my dog holes will be 3 1/2 inches in, I skewed the placement of the vise towards the front of the bench, trying to line up with the dog holes.

Cheers~

Greg


----------

